# Shuttle Mainboard übertakten



## pixelpark (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich hab ein shuttle ak31 /winbond 83697 mainboard. 
ich würd gerne etwas meinen 1800+ amd übertakten. nur finde ich keine software die mich übertakten lässt. cool cpu geht z.b. nich, wenn ich mein mainboard mit winbond auswähle 

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? 



pp


----------



## blubber (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

L1 Brücken auf der CPU mit Silberpaste kurzschliessen (Welche genau, siehe tomshardware.de), gewünschten Multiplikator im Bios einstellen, fertig.

Würde mit dem Multiplikator vorsichtig umgehen, weil du schnell in höhere Mhz Bereiche kommst.

bye


----------



## pixelpark (23. Oktober 2003)

kann ich da nix softwaremäßig machen? das wär mir lieber.


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Nein da die aktuellen AMD Prozessoren soweit ich weiss, alle von Seiten der Hardware gegen Overclocking "geschützt" sind, muss man auch diese Hardwaresperre erstmal überbrücken.

Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## blubber (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

naja, wobei ein 1800+ ja nicht gerade eine aktuelle CPU ist 
Aber wie schon erwähnt, ohne das Kurzschliessen der Brücken siehts schlecht aus, wobei das nicht so der Akt ist wie man meint. Gehst in ein Elektrofachgeschäft und kaufst dir 2 Gramm von dem Zeug (was allerdings teuer sein wird (5 bis 10 Euro), dann noch irgend was dünnes. spitzes zum auftragen, und eine Lupe oder ähnliches...
Aber wie gesagt, genau Anleitungen gibt es auf diversehn Seiten.

bye


----------

